# How much mileage to much



## ROR20VT (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi guys, 
I'm looking around for a big estate car, the A6 fits the bill perfect. However its a little pricey for me right now. I have dug out a high mileage 2.5Tdi Quattro that is within my budget, here are the specs.
174,000 miles / 280,026 kilometers 
A6 Avant 2.5TDI 180bhp Quattro Tiptronic gearbox Leather Upholstery Climate Control Sunroof Sports suspension CD Changer Front fog lights 2 Years MOT/NCT 
Its had a full service history by audi from the first owner, the second owner has the fulll history from a back street guy but has all reciept etc. With this type mileage would I be crazy getting this car.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

many users in here wont know much about the 2.8TDi, however if its anything like the 1.9TDI, high miliage wont be a problem


----------



## ROR20VT (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

thanks for that, would a RS6 bodykit fit this, being a '00, I want to get the full RS6 look.


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (ROR20VT)*

I don't know anything about Audi diesels personally, but if it's anything like any other diesel, 174,000 miles should be no problem whatsoever.

_Modified by Turbo A6 at 9:36 AM 1/7/2006_


_Modified by Turbo A6 at 1:29 PM 1/7/2006_


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo A6* »_I don't know anything about Audi diesels personally, but if it's anything like any other diesel. 174,000 miles should be no problem whatsoever.



x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you should be able to do RS6 front end, maybe the RS6 rear if you can get an estate/avant rear bumper it should fit... the only problem you might have is with the narrow fenders on the 2.5l TDI rather than the wide fenders on the RS6.


----------



## ROR20VT (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

sounds good then...


----------



## gIzzE (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (ROR20VT)*

Make sure the cambelts have been changed, may need doing again and not cheap and also the water pump.
The RS6 bumpers will not fit, they only fit the 4.2 with the wider body.
What sort of prices are you paying in Ireland on a car like that?


----------



## ROR20VT (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (gIzzE)*

He's looking for 15,791.74 United States Dollars. My money is about 13k euro.


----------



## gIzzE (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (ROR20VT)*

So that is about £8,800 sterling. 
Seems expensive for the mileage, I am sure it is a fair price but I would feel happier getting a lower mileage one and maybe put a bit on finance. I gave up buying cars out of warranty and more than 18 months old, but I always finance them so the monthly figure for a 12 month old one is about the same as a 3/4 year old one but with a balloon at the end.
There are quite a few 02 avants with 60k miles on them for around £10k in the UK including N.Ireland, can you not get one from there?


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (gIzzE)*

Wow $15k for that sounds very pricey to me. Maybe prices are different over where you are, but still.....
You can pick up a 2001 2.7t allroad w/ about 70k miles for that same price in the US.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (varun56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varun56* »_You can pick up a 2001 2.7t allroad w/ about 70k miles for that same price in the US.


True, but he's not in the US. Also, considering the cost of fuel in Europe a 2.5 TDI make considerably more sense than a 2.7T Allroad...


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_True, but he's not in the US. Also, considering the cost of fuel in Europe a 2.5 TDI make considerably more sense than a 2.7T Allroad... 

Definitely. I was just surprised at the large price difference! I've heard stories of the German cars being cheaper in Europe, but maybe thats not the case for everywhere.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (varun56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varun56* »_You can pick up a 2001 2.7t allroad w/ about 70k miles for that same price in the US.

so? 2.5TDI>2.7T


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (varun56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varun56* »_
Definitely. I was just surprised at the large price difference! I've heard stories of the German cars being cheaper in Europe, but maybe thats not the case for everywhere.

In many cases they usually are cheaper, since they produce models with standard features that we see here on american cars like no power locks, no power windows, cloth seats, smaller engines, etc. I've seen A6's with 1.8T engines! Obviously we don't have that option here.
But at the same time you can get a 4.2 A6, as well as the RS6, go figure. 


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 1:54 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

no power windows on a6


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (alpina5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpina5* »_no power windows on a6









that $hit is waaaaack!


----------

